# Moving to Sharm el sheikh with an English phone contract?



## aimee123 (Oct 29, 2012)

If i have a phone contract, could i still use my phone abroad by taking out my english sim card and by simply putting in an egyptian sim card?
i'm thinking of moving new years eve and my contract runs out 2014. could i just leave my sim card and if i ever return back to the uk to pay it off?


thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A simple no is the answer... your phone has to be unlocked to use it here, your contract has to be paid running away from debt is never a good idea... they do have ways to track you down a it is basically stealing the phone if you go it with a contract.


----------



## aimee123 (Oct 29, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> A simple no is the answer... your phone has to be unlocked to use it here, your contract has to be paid running away from debt is never a good idea... they do have ways to track you down a it is basically stealing the phone if you go it with a contract.


ah okay, thanks for your quick reply! i'll just purchase a cheap phone once i'm out there  thanks again!


----------

